# Howard Shelley's complete Clementi Piano Sonatas



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I highly recommend Howard Shelley's complete Clementi Piano sonatas










He's a great way to discover Clementi, who was a very fine composer contrary to some opinions that have been in the air around here. His playing is very nuanced and has character. They are all on the modern piano, so if you need a fortepiano, look elsewhere.


----------

